# DNS server Timeout



## troteris (May 30, 2005)

Hi,
My name is Michael.
I use WorldCast long time and everything was fine.
Pretty good application. But recently it stopped working
with DNS server. it gives me timeout although when I
ping DNS server address it does it properly.
I changed  emails "from", name but result one not working.
What's the catch?

There is the log
The log

DNS Server 24.200.241.37
Requesting SMTP servers for this domain (videotron.ca)
Trying DNS Server "24.200.241.37"
Sending DNS Request
1 SMTP Relay found: mx.videotron.ca 
Trying SMTP host "mx.videotron.ca"
Opening Connection
Socket error 10060
WSAETIMEDOUT (10060) Connection timed out

Thanks
Michael


----------



## BishBosh (Jun 1, 2005)

This error most likely occurs because your SMTP (outgoing) settings are wrong.

The most common reason is that in the the SMTP outgoing settings in your email application, you've got "My Server requires authentication" (or equivalent text) ticked when it shouldn't be.


----------

